# New DirectvTivo to be "owned"



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

Not sure if this is old news or not, but I just got off the phone with D* customer service about problems with my HR21, and I decided to ask him a few questions about the new Tivo. Well he didnt know too much about it right now, but what he did say with certainty, is that it *will be an owned unit.* No lease. So, wouldn't this eliminate the 2 year contract being we're buying it ourselves?


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Only if it is not subsidized and they charge you the full cost of the unit.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

not that I doubt you, but I doubt a CSR at that low level position in the company would have information that has not been released by the marketing department, especially on something that is still 9 months or more away. Would be more believable if directv released a press release or included in the original release of the information


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

You're probably right.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah. Not to dump on you, but CSRs at D* are notorious for telling people what they think they want to hear with scant regard for the truth. Not all CSRs are bad though, just the ones that attract the attention of this forum!

There is much speculation about what the new boxes will offer, but I. personally, will reserve judgment until I. or someone I trust, get hands-on evidence.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Right. If you ask the question "How much will the lease fee be?" you'll get one answer, but if you ask "Is this an owned unit?" you'll get a different answer.


----------



## RARamaker (Dec 1, 2000)

I think that you will see a box that is based on the TiVo HD with satellite tuners. I expect to see it at retail for the same price as the HD with a $12.95/mo fee. This is the deal that TiVo had prior to becoming DirecTV's DVR. Thus, I expect no subsidy from DirecTV and the unit to be owned.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

RARamaker said:


> I think that you will see a box that is based on the TiVo HD with satellite tuners. I expect to see it at retail for the same price as the HD with a $12.95/mo fee. This is the deal that TiVo had prior to becoming DirecTV's DVR. Thus, I expect no subsidy from DirecTV and the unit to be owned.


stand alone tivos are generally subsidized to one degree or another by tivo- either by prices below actual cost or rebates or both. Directivo's were generally always cheaper than stand alone models availible at the same time (especially considering that they always had 2 tuners) becasue directv subsidized those too. So it's not clear that selling it for the same price as a tivohd would be unsubsidized.

It's possible directv would allow ownership but their whole model currently is leased for a variety of reasons that make a lot of sense to directv. So they would have to throw out that whole business model. If Fox still owned it I would say never, but now with liberty maybe maybe they might change that model.

Time will tell....


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

From very early on with the announcement, all I have ever read is that it would be owned. I believe it was even mentioned in the conference call. I may be wrong of course, but I know I read it multiple times over at dbstalk.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> From very early on with the announcement, all I have ever read is that it would be owned. I believe it was even mentioned in the conference call. I may be wrong of course, but I know I read it multiple times over at dbstalk.


Never seen anything referencing a owned box, was not in the original announcement either - got some links for this?


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

sjberra said:


> Never seen anything referencing a owned box, was not in the original announcement either - got some links for this?


To take it one step further has it ever been definatively stated as to whether this will be a stand alone box or additional software for the HR2X platform? If it was additional software, the box would certainly still be leased.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I'd like if they changed back to the days of buy your own stuff as a realistic option (eg without crazy price tags) so I'll keep my fingers crossed but doesn't seem likely to me. 

How much does it cost today to buy an hr21/22 compared to the lease capital cost reduction payment?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

MichaelK said:


> How much does it cost today to buy an hr21/22 compared to the lease capital cost reduction payment?


To buy it used to be $700. I think it's down to $450-$500 now (you'd have to call DirecTV and ask and really hope you get the 1 out of 100 CSRs that actually know what you're talking about). Leasing is usually $99 or even free. At most $199 but they keep giving people deals.

And seeing as you pay the same monthly fee no matter if owned or leased, frankly I'd rather lease it. You'll never get your money back out of owning it selling it on eBay unless you get really lucky especially since by the time you want to unload it it'll probably be replaced with a new model. But that's just me.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> Right. If you ask the question "How much will the lease fee be?" you'll get one answer, but if you ask "Is this an owned unit?" you'll get a different answer.


well that are two different questions - I would be more surprised if the answers were the same.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

jimb726 said:


> To take it one step further has it ever been definatively stated as to whether this will be a stand alone box or additional software for the HR2X platform? If it was additional software, the box would certainly still be leased.


Only speculation - but from the original press release it seems to point towards the fsct it will be a completely different hardware platform or at least a different model number and order code since it will not be the primary device sent to new and existing customers except by request - this is all docuemnted in the original press release


----------

